# Tennessee Trailers



## wmk0002

Hey guys. I'm buying a new Alumacraft 1648 NCS flat bottom soon. The boat is $1800 + 8.5% sales tax. Trailers or boat/trailer packages are taxed 2.5 or 3%. The trailer I am interested in is only $500. Doing the math, buying the boat alone would be $1953 out the door while buying the boat and trailer together would be $2369 (assuming 3% tax). So that means getting the trailer is an extra $416 which seems like a good deal. I tried finding some good used ones but there are not a lot being sold right now it seems plus most people want $200-300 and most need probably $150 or so of TLC.

Anyways, that's my reasoning of likely going with the trailer from the dealer. They sell Tennessee Trailers there and it appears that this model is an LBJ-950. The specs from their site are below. I was just looking for advice/opinions on (a) if my reasoning to buy the new trailer seems sound (b) what the general consensus on Tennessee Trailers is (c) if this model trailer will suit the 1648 well and (d) can the smaller tires be swapped out for something larger and in load range C, such as 175/80/R13's, assuming they have a 5 bolt pattern (I would like to occasionally trailer the boat on the interstate and would like to be able to safely go 65 mph).

_"LBJ-950 Series Tennessee Trailer

This is the original Chattanooga Trailer. We call it the “Little Jon Boat” trailer. We’ve been building these trailers since the 1940’s.
STANDARD FEATURES INCLUDE:
NMMA Certified to Meet or Exceed All SAE, USDOT, & NHTSA Standards
NMMA Certified Light System
Heaviest-In-Industry C3 Channel Frame Customized to Boat
950 lbs Carrying Capacity
Class II Safety Cables
Painted-To-Match Frame with Color-Coordinating Pinstripes
Hot Dipped Galvanizing Optional (Includes Wheels)
Heavy-Duty, Trouble-Free, Multi-Leaf Spring Suspension
UFP Grease Hubs
Non-Skid on Step Surfaces
Dutton-Lainson Swivel Jack
Bow Stop with Dutton-Lainson Winch
Steel Fenders
480x12 Load Range B Tires with White Spoke Wheels
Galvanized Frame Option Includes Upgrade to Galvanized Wheels
Pressure-Treated 2x4 Lumber with Matching Marine-Grade Carpet on Bunks and Sideboard Guides
Upgrade to Tie Down Engineering Plastic Bunk Covers Optional
Spare with Carrier Optional
Swing Tongue Optional
Upgrade to LED Lights with Lifetime Warranty Optional
Add StarBrite Retractable Transom Tie Downs Optional"_


----------



## Ictalurus

wmk0002 said:


> Pressure-Treated 2x4 Lumber with Matching Marine-Grade Carpet on Bunks and Sideboard Guides



:shock: :shock: :shock: 


No opinion on the trailer other than I'd think you'd be fine going with the new one, however, I'd replace the PT wood.


----------



## richg99

Swapping the 12-inch tires for 13-inch may cause clearance issues with the fenders and inside, too. 

Can you negotiate with the dealer to have him sell it to you with the larger tires? That way, he'll have the proper fenders etc. instead of you having to go try to buy them.

Heck, it may be that you can swap them, but I'd rather have 13-inch on all of the time anyways.

richg99


----------



## Ictalurus

richg99 said:


> Swapping the 12-inch tires for 13-inch may cause clearance issues with the fenders and inside, too.
> 
> Can you negotiate with the dealer to have him sell it to you with the larger tires? That way, he'll have the proper fenders etc. instead of you having to go try to buy them.
> 
> Heck, it may be that you can swap them, but I'd rather have 13-inch on all of the time anyways.
> 
> richg99




Are 13" easily available? I see the 4.8x12 almost everywhere. Nice to know if you need one in a pinch.


----------



## perchjerker

I have heard nothing but good things about those trailers.

as far as tires, I cant add anything to the excellent posts already


----------



## richg99

I did a quick Google. You can buy 13-inch tires at Tractor Supply, Walmart and Amazon, among others. Now, which ones were specifically for trailers, I don't know without doing a bit of additional investigation.

I bought a 13-inch trailer tire from Amazon. I wanted the spare to exactly match the ones that came on my new trailer. Price was OK.

richg99


----------



## wmk0002

Ictalurus said:


> wmk0002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pressure-Treated 2x4 Lumber with Matching Marine-Grade Carpet on Bunks and Sideboard Guides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> 
> No opinion on the trailer other than I'd think you'd be fine going with the new one, however, I'd replace the PT wood.
Click to expand...


I didn't even notice that until you brought it up. I'd definitely fix that though.


----------



## wmk0002

richg99 said:


> Swapping the 12-inch tires for 13-inch may cause clearance issues with the fenders and inside, too.
> 
> Can you negotiate with the dealer to have him sell it to you with the larger tires? That way, he'll have the proper fenders etc. instead of you having to go try to buy them.
> 
> Heck, it may be that you can swap them, but I'd rather have 13-inch on all of the time anyways.
> 
> richg99



I just emailed the manufacturer to ask about the clearance and lug pattern. I'm hoping they will fit and I can upgrade them for a small fee. I'm not opposed to the 4.80x12's as overall diameter nor load capacity are real critical for me... I'm just unsure of what speed the smaller tires are rated for. I work about 45 min away via mainly interstate. There are some prime fishing spots 10 minutes or less from my office too. So I'm wanting to be able to tow the boat in with me maybe one day a week and get in a couple of hours of fishing after work but not having to detour the interstate to avoid 65 mph or so speeds which takes about 15 minutes longer.


----------



## wmk0002

These pictures were on their facebook page. They are from 2011 but I doubt the trailers have changed much if any. Aside from the $500 model I would get, they offer a premium $750 one, which I'm assuming is being shown. I know that the cheaper one doesn't have side bunks. I'm sure it also has standard (non LED) lights, no swing away tongue, and a other small downgrades as well.


----------



## wmk0002

richg99 said:


> I did a quick Google. You can buy 13-inch tires at Tractor Supply, Walmart and Amazon, among others. Now, which ones were specifically for trailers, I don't know without doing a bit of additional investigation.
> 
> I bought a 13-inch trailer tire from Amazon. I wanted the spare to exactly match the ones that came on my new trailer. Price was OK.
> 
> richg99



I also bought them from Amazon. I got them to replace the two mounted ones and get a spare for my 17' Spectrum's trailer. They were $80 each as opposed to the typical $100+ at retailers. They have held up well too.


----------



## Ictalurus

wmk0002 said:


> I just emailed the manufacturer to ask about the clearance and lug pattern. I'm hoping they will fit and I can upgrade them for a small fee. I'm not opposed to the 4.80x12's as overall diameter nor load capacity are real critical for me... I'm just unsure of what speed the smaller tires are rated for. I work about 45 min away via mainly interstate. There are some prime fishing spots 10 minutes or less from my office too. So I'm wanting to be able to tow the boat in with me maybe one day a week and get in a couple of hours of fishing after work but not having to detour the interstate to avoid 65 mph or so speeds which takes about 15 minutes longer.



I think you'll be fine. I've towed my trailer, which has the 4.8 x 12, all over the place, including a 1,000 mile trip on the interstate. Should be no issues, just keep the bearings in good shape. I do like the boat to sit a little lower (don't have to back so far in the water), I even looked at going to the 8" just for that reason. On the trailer you have in the pics, you can lay the 2x4 flat to lower it a bit.


----------



## perchjerker

I think thought I read someplace that there are different kinds of PT wood, some do not react to aluminum. If that's the case I bet that's what they are using

I would find out for sure


----------



## wmk0002

Here is their reply. It was quick and is pretty thorough. So they do appear to have good customer service.

I will reply back and ask about the PT bunk wood too.

_Thank you for your interest in our trailers. You may find all the information on the LBJ-950 here. The standard tire and wheel assembly is the 480 x 12 Load Range B, which is a 5 bolt on 4.5" pattern. There is no speed rating on any of our tires. All our tires are USDOT rated for every road in the USA, but please be sure to tow at a speed you can control.

Given the way you plan on using the trailer, I highly recommend that you consider ordering our Professional Grade LBJ-950. This trailer has several upgrades for interstate and backcountry use and is the overwhelming option for professional guides traveling from the Canadian Rockies to the Florida Keys and anywhere in between. Here's a few of the key differences:

The first upgrade is the VORTEX axle system, which requires zero service for 6-years or 100,000 miles. Unlike tradition marine grease hubs, the VORTEX hub is a grease hub sealed like an oil bath hub. The grease is Lucas Oil Lithium Marine Grease, the only 100% lithium grease in the world. It's completely waterproof, allowing us to offer the best warranty in the industry. Spend more time fishing, less time servicing your hubs. You would not need to grease, let alone pack bearings, for 6-years or 100,000 miles.

The 480 x 12 assemblies will not mount to the VORTEX hub, so the tire and wheel is also upgraded to a ST 175/80R13C radial tire on a 13" wheel. The large wheels make less rotations, so it has less tire wear. It would also be more stable at interstate speeds as it would be rotating more slowly than a smaller tire and wheel like the 480 x 12, which would have to rotate faster at the same speed. 

The Professional Grade also has 100% LED lights with a lifetime warranty. It's an incredible trailer. We've been building them for Towee Guide Tested Skiffs for years. Please let me know if you have any additional questions. Thanks again for your interest! _


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

I really like the design of the front bunks.


----------



## wmk0002

Ictalurus said:


> wmk0002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just emailed the manufacturer to ask about the clearance and lug pattern. I'm hoping they will fit and I can upgrade them for a small fee. I'm not opposed to the 4.80x12's as overall diameter nor load capacity are real critical for me... I'm just unsure of what speed the smaller tires are rated for. I work about 45 min away via mainly interstate. There are some prime fishing spots 10 minutes or less from my office too. So I'm wanting to be able to tow the boat in with me maybe one day a week and get in a couple of hours of fishing after work but not having to detour the interstate to avoid 65 mph or so speeds which takes about 15 minutes longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'll be fine. I've towed my trailer, which has the 4.8 x 12, all over the place, including a 1,000 mile trip on the interstate. Should be no issues, just keep the bearings in good shape. I do like the boat to sit a little lower (don't have to back so far in the water), I even looked at going to the 8" just for that reason. On the trailer you have in the pics, you can lay the 2x4 flat to lower it a bit.
Click to expand...


I agree, lower is better. Most of my spots are very nice concrete ramps at optimal angles, however, I plan on taking this boat more off the beaten path than I do my other one. Lots of unimproved ramps and even some that are no more than just a break in the trees to back up straight into the river. It's probably a give and take situation.


----------



## TNtroller

I think you will be fine with the 4.8x12's as well. Use 'em and when they wear out replace 'em with 13's then. Just keep an eye on 'em for them starting to wear out quickly. I would repack the wheel bearings soon after getting the rig home as most hubs are light on grease coming straight from the factory.


----------



## wmk0002

Wanted to report back to say that the dealer does have a $500 trailer but it is not the Tennessee trailer I showed previously. It is another brand and lesser in all aspects. It would have been perfect for a 1442 or something but a 48" wide bottom looks like the fenders would rub the sides. Plus the bunks were not adjustable and the bow stop was very generic and made more for a mod-v boat. 

The Tennessee trailer I posted is $750 there and that is what I decided on. In seems like a great design plus it is quality name brand. I paid a deposit on the boat/trailer today. The boat will be in this weekend and the trailer sometime this week!


----------



## Kismet

Good for you! Buying new should mean you get what you want. I hope you have many years of satisfaction from the rig.

BTW, that response from their customer service department is as good an answer as I can remember having seen from any company. Not essential, but reflects attention to detail and professional courtesy.

=D>


----------



## wmk0002

Kismet said:


> Good for you! Buying new should mean you get what you want. I hope you have many years of satisfaction from the rig.
> 
> BTW, that response from their customer service department is as good an answer as I can remember having seen from any company. Not essential, but reflects attention to detail and professional courtesy.
> 
> =D>



Thanks. That was basically my thinking...in that I plan to keep the boat/trailer for a really, really long time so I need to get a quality trailer and an extra $250 will be worth it in the long run. I was also very happy with their customer service. From their website description they are a "mom and pop" type company with the president/owner being a second generation owner. I like supporting those type of companies when I can.


----------

